# Animated wolf - in progress



## Spooky1

I guess if I start a progress thread on our wolf prop, maybe we'll get it done faster.

Materials:

Animated Christmas doe

DSC03503 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03505 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wolf head form, teeth, eyes, ears and tongue from Van **** taxidermy

DSC03936 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Fake fur from Joann Fabrics

DSC03987 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Also using duct tape, chicken wire and Gorilla glue


----------



## Spooky1

I had to use my Hot Wire sculpting tool and dremel to open the mouth of the head form.

DSC03955 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03956 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and then I did a little reshaping of the back legs to make them a little more wolf-like.

DSC03968 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03967 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and reshaped the body with some chicken wire

DSC03975 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Add teeth and tongue to the head, and used Gorilla glue to reattach the jaw.

DSC03957 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03958 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03959 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03960 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03962 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Then drilled holes behind the eyes to insert LEDs, and used hot glue to set the eyes in place.

DSC03977 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03978 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Stay tuned for more, same wolf time, same wolf channel!


----------



## DarkLore

I love the way it's coming out Spooky. That's an agressive start to a prop you've got there. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## debbie5

its Scooby Doo on 'roids! I love it! Buying the wolf head form seems like a great investment, as it looks soooooo good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks great but how much money were the parts for this project?


----------



## IMU

Great start!


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> Looks great but how much money were the parts for this project?


Here's a link to the wolf head form from Van ****'s

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/WLF-2601-P6794.aspx

The head was $23
Deer was about $20
Jaw set $21.55
Eyes $13.15
Ears liners $3.35
Fur ? I don't remember

So all the parts and pieces total in the ballpark of $100


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, honey, one of the guys here at work was looking over my shoulder at this thread and suggested adding a red LED light inside the mouth so it will glow and make the wolf look like a hell hound:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster

Hey Spooky1, if you decide to go with Roxy's co-worker's suggestion of the hell hound might I suggest running a corrugate tube in him and pipe some fog in as well. Heck, if the inside is hollow enough just pump it in through a leg or something.


----------



## Buzz

Spooky1 said:


> Wolf head form, teeth, eyes, ears and tongue from Van **** taxidermy


Looking good Spooky1. I didn't know you could get stuff like a wolf's head form, hmmmm [wheels start turning].


----------



## beelce

YES...Spooky1...!!!
I like the way this is going..............


----------



## CoolDJTV

Nice Job!

Take a look at the link below!


----------



## Lunatic

Looking great spooky! Nice show and tell.


----------



## Devil

nice..! keep the pics coming


----------



## MrGrimm

Looks great! And it`s gonna be killer when finished


----------



## morbidmike

very cool Spooky 1 I never thought of using a taxidermy head ...great idea thanx for sharing


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> very cool Spooky 1 I never thought of using a taxidermy head ...great idea thanx for sharing


I won't take credit for the idea of using the taxidermy head. I'm kind of melding together what others have done. I'm borrowing heavily from Dreadnights post on Monsterlist of Halloween Projects.

http://www.dreadnight.com/makingofthewolf.html


----------



## Spooky1

A little more progress.

Put a layer of duct tape over the chicken wire.

DSC03989 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Decapitated the deer head.

DSC03976 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and bent the wire to go into the foam wolf head

DSC03991 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This was just a test, to see if how it fits.

DSC03988 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I've got the wire glued to foam head drying at the moment. The fur should be going on this weekend.


----------



## jdblue1976

Very cool!


----------



## Spooky1

A few more pics for an update.

I cut a nook in the neck for the led battery.

DSC04071 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04072 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and the furring begins

DSC04067 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

We used carpet seaming tape to help hold the fur in place, while Roxy sews it in place.

DSC04069 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04074 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## beelce

looking good....


----------



## scared

This is looking great! I can't wait to see how it looks with all its fur.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all, for the kind comments and interest in this guy. We're hoping to get a good bit of the fur in place on the body tonight and post a few more pictures.


----------



## fick209

That is looking really, really good! Can't wait to see update pics of this!


----------



## samhayne

looks awesome !! can't wait to see the finish props. I've bought the lighted eye two years ago for my werewolf but i never had time to connect them or to do the werewolf. They look amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ohhh. this is gonna be good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Body is covered (Spooky1 will post pictures tonight after getting home from jury duty). Tail is next, then the head, face, and neck areas. I was thinking last night while I was lying on my back halfway under the wolf so I could stitch the belly fur together that "there must be a better way to do this" Spray adhesive has been mentioned on other wolf build threads, but you can't do that in the middle of your living room while watching "Practical Magic".


----------



## Spooky1

We're coming down to the wire, but making progress.

DSC04086 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04088 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04091 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04092 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04093 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Just the head left to do now.


----------



## beelce

Love him.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some fun shots -

Willow has her doubts about this prop

Wolf 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Who's my good wolfie?"

Wolf 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"SNARL"

Wolf 4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol roxy, if i were willow i may have the same thoughts! :lolkin:

i hope you get him done in time!


----------



## fick209

The wolf is looking great! Willow, however does not look thrilled about it at all Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Vlad

WOW Roxy snarling is a heck of a lot more frightening than that prop! lol It's looking good Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Getting closer

DSC04096 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04102 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04101 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

We need to figure out what to use, to color the fur so it's not so uniform. We may try some dry bushing with paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gave the face a little character tonight while Spooky1 is working on getting the ears the way he wants them. I used some air dry clay to add shape around the eyes and snarl ridges on the muzzle. It will need to be covered with either papier mache or liquid latex once it dries to give a smoother surface.

wolf 5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

wolf 6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The neck fur pieces are now stitched together. We've been testing how the head moves as we go to make sure nothing binds.

wolf 10 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

wolf 8 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Looking at this animal last night, it came to mind that he looks a lot like a killer shrew from the wonderfully cheesy movie of the same name


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm on pins and needles waiting to see the final product. looking good roxy!


----------



## kprimm

That is looking great, I thought of trying this a while ago but as of yet have not got around to it. Maybe I will have to try this for next year. Loooks like you two are having alot of fun with this, and that is what it's all about.


----------



## Volscalkur

Fantastic work you two!
That's really coming together! I love it!
...poor Willow doesn't quite know what to think about it though!


----------



## walterb

Great work, I love all of the photos


----------



## Dixie

This guy is amazing, and is going to look so real it is scary!!! I cannot wait to hear the reactions that he gets! Roxy, I love the sculpting on the face, it just takes it right out of the park!

You guys have put so much time and effort into this one, and it is really going to pay off!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more:

Head fur in place

wolf 15 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Brown base coat on the clay

wolf 17 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Final touches are going on the wolf as I type. The final product will get posted in the Showroom after Halloween (since we'll be kind of busy tomorrow).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

he's looking amazing!


----------



## Spooky1

Finished the wolf and have posted the final pics in the Showroom. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29412


----------



## Lunatic

Bravo! Well done Spooky and miss Roxy! That was a lot of work. It turned out awesome! It looked great in the scene.


----------



## DeathTouch

Before you put the fur on it looked like the Chupacabra. But I must say that is really good Spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, DT, one of our visitors on Halloween said it looked like a hyena


----------



## DeathTouch

Well they are wrong.(Giggling) Plus the Chupacabra is more mysterious and scary, more so than a hyena. LOL

You and spooky are like the dynamic duo of haunting. But like you don’t have to fight off the penguin, which is good. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 got this shot of Willow as she was passing by the wolf before he was finished. We're not sure if she's winking in approval or giving him the raspberry.

DSCF5034 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

WOW great job guys he looks great


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Great job! Any video of the wolf with the eyes lit up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BrotherMysterio said:


> Great job! Any video of the wolf with the eyes lit up?


Thanks! There are photos of eyes lit in the Showroom thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29412


----------



## BrotherMysterio

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks! There are photos of eyes lit in the Showroom thread here:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29412


You're most welcome! Explain the animated part. Do the eyes light up when people walk by?

Oh, I see! That is amazing!!

Any How-To's on the skeleton from behind the tombstone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the only part that's animated is the head, which moves slowly up and down. The eyes are LEDs powered by a 9 volt battery, so once we hook up the battery, they stay on. We get the LED eyes from Monster Guts.com:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Excellent! Any How-To's on the skeleton from behind the tombstone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BrotherMysterio said:


> Excellent! Any How-To's on the skeleton from behind the tombstone?


If you mean Ivana Getchu, I'll find the thread and post a link on your visitor page so as not to hijack Spooky1's thread


----------



## Chickenwire

Really nice job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That's awesome. I know what I'm doing for my next prop!


----------



## Dead Things

That is looking wicked. Look forward to seeing it in action!


----------

